# SA 15/11 Snug Cove KI



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Something different today.Went for a look down the coast to Snug Cove on the western end of Kangaroo Island.Access to the coast here is restricted by road so I packed the camping gear and paddled down from Western river cove.Distance of about 14 km and by the time I got there It felt every bit of that.Lit a fire,caught some salmon for tea then fell into bed.Up early for the slog back against the tide.Did not spend too much time fishing as I was not sure how much I had in the tank,but caught some snook ,flathead and an arrow squid.Satisfied my curiosity about this spot and saw some cool scenery.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I love that sort of rugged coastline. Give me that over beaches any day. I'm as jealous as Leftie (but then again I'm not feeling the associated lactic acid pain).


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like a great spot and like Ado has already suggested a lot more interesting than the broad sweeping beaches of SA. Hope the arms and shoulders appreciate the effort.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

nice work. looks like a beaut spot to paddle.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> I love that sort of rugged coastline. Give me that over beaches any day. I'm as jealous as Leftie (but then again I'm not feeling the associated lactic acid pain).





leftieant said:


> Awesome spot. Have spent many nights there on board boats. My grandfather actually wrecked his boat there (broken mooring rope, washed onto rocks, late 1990's) - someone managed to retrieve and salvage it, since rebuilt. Last time I was on KI (~3 years ago) at American River, it was moored up and for sale.
> 
> Seriously jealous.


X 3

Are there any bins to go past? :lol:

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Are there any *barrels* to go past?


FTFY


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any *barrels* to go past?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, what a beautiful place. Definitely on my list. Wild, woolly and wonderful.

"Core of my heart, my country...." (Dorothea McKellar - My Country).

trev


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

i agree snug cove is a great spot, even more so due to the restricted access.

that is a long paddle, especially on that exposed northern coastline.

you certainly make the most of your location kanganoe.

peter


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Russell, what a beautiful looking spot. The photos were great but as much as i liked the scenic ones i loved the one with the 550 on its side on the beach.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post and photos of a great part of the country. Like the fact that you didn't do much fishing on the way back but still ended up with snook, flathead and squid. Top stuff.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great stuff Russell - its a wonderful bit of coast - and some training for the BFT season ?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Making me jealous Russell I can't wait to get down there and bring the twin. Where did you stow all the camping gear? I like the way you catch fish even when not even trying. Was the flathead of decent size? I can only seem to get the little ones.

Paul.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks amazing! One day.....


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Planning to be over there 11=16 December and would love to do an overnighter. I am bringing the sea kayak not the AI. Last long paddle Neil and I did was 14 km. So if you are keen Pm me.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

So where did you store the campong gear? Looks like only room in the front and just wondering if that made it unstable or hard to handle at all?


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> So where did you store the campong gear? Looks like only room in the front and just wondering if that made it unstable or hard to handle at all?


Hi Sue .The gear wentin a dry bag on the back.Did not know it was there.You would have plenty of room in the sea kayak.Some people do have a lot of stuff though!We live in Brownlow now so I might bump into you when you are here.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kanganoe said:


> suehobieadventure said:
> 
> 
> > So where did you store the campong gear? Looks like only room in the front and just wondering if that made it unstable or hard to handle at all?
> ...


Russell

You can quite easily add hatches both front and rear to improve gear storage. I did this on my BFS. With the front one _don't_ do what I did and just cut it in (nearly cut into the flotation chamber). Rather, (as someone later suggested here) place a light in the rod chute and you can see where the vertical web of flotation chamber meets the top deck. Make the rear hatch as large as you can for the barrels. :lol:

trev


----------

